# Asda offer  free frolic acid



## Steff (Apr 17, 2012)

Just saw this thought if anyone is ttc or knows someone http://your.asda.com/news-and-blogs/asda-pharmacies-to-offer-free-folic-acid-for-pregnant-women


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 17, 2012)

You cant beat a good old frolic..........


----------



## trophywench (Apr 18, 2012)

Well considering when women take it, I think that's an IDEAL misnomer Steff !


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Well considering when women take it, I think that's an IDEAL misnomer Steff !



TW ive told you before dont use all the difficult words around me lol, had to look up misnomer


----------

